# apprenticeship starts monday



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

kleins, linesmen pliers. That's an electrican's hammer.


----------



## alphajacks (Apr 4, 2011)

Does brand matter? Certainly I will want the best tool for the job as I am a firm believer that a mans tools are an extension of his own hands. But just starting out I am strapped for cash and trying to make do until funds roll in. Basically, I have no name brand high voltage linesman and other tools. Will these work or am I doomed to fail with these tools? Many of my tools are hand me downs and things I've built up as a worker in other trades.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

alphajacks said:


> I start Monday on the first day of my apprenticeship in denver. I'm a little nervous \ excited since its a pay cut and a long commute. I have some of the basic tools like linesmans and such. I'm stumped on an "electrician's hammer". What should I be looking for. I have framing hammers, sledge hammers, and a variety of houshold hammers. I can't find a hammer labeled as such.












http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Electricians%20Straight-Claw%20Hammer%20HAMMERS-HAMMER-ELECSTRGHT/Product/807-18


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

it all depends one what company and what stage of the current job site is in. Most companies give you a tool list based on what year you are.. when you are starting out you won't need a bunch of tools because you are there more as labor and as you learn new skills you will require new tools to fit your current skill level. My 1st day all I did was dig out areas we couldn't do with a trencher.. actually that was my 1st 3 months. You may just move parts and organize stuff, or you may get paired up with someone and they start teaching you right away.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty much any Home Depot hammer will work. Don't need some big masher either, we aren't carpenters.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with craftsman lineman's for the first 2 years of my career. You wouldn't know it by looking at my terminations, though.

I may not drive a nice car to work, but I still get there.

These things will come with time, don't worry about it.


----------



## eletric_guy (Jan 16, 2011)

I dont think I could do an apprentianceship..I have been doing electrical for 5 yrs and not gona sweep and carry some old mans tools after i leave school..any.comments


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

eletric_guy said:


> I dont think I could do an apprentianceship..I have been doing electrical for 5 yrs and not gona sweep and carry some old mans tools after i leave school..any.comments


None of that statement makes any sense to me.:whistling2:


----------



## alphajacks (Apr 4, 2011)

Right on guys, thanks for your help. I look forward to starting in a new trade and I love learning so getting paid to do both is going to be a riot. Hopefully this forum will be helpful in the future as it already has been.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

eletric_guy said:


> I dont think I could do an apprentianceship..I have been doing electrical for 5 yrs and not gona sweep and carry some old mans tools after i leave school..any.comments


you would have to be able to spell apprentice to become one :whistling2:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

An electricians' hammer is definately linesmen. Down south or east, they might think an "electricians' hammer" is just a hammer, but up north....

And some things are nice namebrand. or just visible quality. I value my linesmen, sidecutters, wire strippers as quality, but any screwdriver will do. People are crazy to spend $50 on a few klein screwdrivers. But people buy diamonds too....


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

alphajacks said:


> Does brand matter? Certainly I will want the best tool for the job as I am a firm believer that a mans tools are an extension of his own hands. But just starting out I am strapped for cash and trying to make do until funds roll in. Basically, I have no name brand high voltage linesman and other tools. Will these work or am I doomed to fail with these tools? Many of my tools are hand me downs and things I've built up as a worker in other trades.


I prefer estwing hammers, a lot of them are 16 inches and the weight varies its up to you, and they seem to last forever


----------



## alphajacks (Apr 4, 2011)

kaboler said:


> An electricians' hammer is definately linesmen. Down south or east, they might think an "electricians' hammer" is just a hammer, but up north....
> 
> And some things are nice namebrand. or just visible quality. I value my linesmen, sidecutters, wire strippers as quality, but any screwdriver will do. People are crazy to spend $50 on a few klein screwdrivers. But people buy diamonds too....


This was definetly helpful and pretty much the guideline I'm working with! I'll try to post how it's going after I begin on Monday so it might help some of the other apprentices.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wait to buy a quality hammer. Everyone at the company may use a hammer with the same handle length for a standard receptacle height. :blink:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

eletric_guy said:


> I have been doing electrical for 5 yrs and not gona sweep and carry some old mans tools after i leave school..any.comments


There is a difference between electrical professionals,and people who "do electrical".That's my comment.

Yes,your linesmans' pliers are half jokingly referred to as your electricians hammer,but an actual hammer designed for electricians, such as the Klein one, has an elongated head to reach into boxes.Really, though, any quality hammer will work.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I worked with craftsman lineman's for the first 2 years of my career. You wouldn't know it by looking at my terminations, though.
> 
> I may not drive a nice car to work, but I still get there.
> 
> These things will come with time, don't worry about it.


I've used them for the last 6 and you would never guess they weren't Kleins. 

What did you switch to?


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

yes get the klein electrician hammer but a 16oz straight claw will work for now and get a hammer loop for your belt


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

As far as first day goes buddy, don't sweat it. No matter how hard you try, you wont have your Sh#t straight anyway.

Go with what you have, be nice to everyone, and have a good attitude. The people you work with will help you get on track, it will take a few days to know what you really need NOW, and what you are going to need later.

Pay attention to what the older guys have, they have bought a few of everything over the years and they know whats good quality and whats not. 

I have yet to find a person in the trades that doesn't like to talk about tools. This gives you a chance to meet everyone.:thumbsup:

And good luck!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey it's Tuesday and we haven't heard anything back yet!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

kaboler said:


> Hey it's Tuesday and we haven't heard anything back yet!


Hey PerkyBoy,sign out and drink a couple of Valium smoothies.Be sure to check back in a decade or three.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha i remembor my first day the formen said lets see what you got? my 2 doller stanly level was the first thing to go, along with half of the crap i baught at wal mart the night befor. Funnyest part was he said this hacksaw is gonna break first time you cut emt, i was thinking this guys a d!ck! He was right! lol


----------



## alphajacks (Apr 4, 2011)

So far all is well. My apprenticeship has started in the prefab shop. Its a big change coming from heavy construction to trying to stay awake while assembling racks and boxes! I look forward to getting into the field but they are saying that we may be held up between 2 weeks and 6 months. Schooling will start in late august. Looks like gas prices aren't going down so the sooner I can get a shot at some overtime the better. As far as tools go....all the 3 ad 4 year guys are using my stuff because they've lost theirs or don't have them or mine are just better! Seeing a good amount of low end tools and guys are telling me the same as everyone on here...they work just the same! I will keep you guys informed as we go. Lunch is over now!


----------



## Electri-Kevin (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya, no need to spend the money on Klein until you know that's what you're going to do for the next 40 years, IMO. I stick with Klein now, but started with Stanley, Craftsman, Huskey (sp), and so forth. Good luck man. It's a good trade.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

alphajacks said:


> So far all is well. My apprenticeship has started in the prefab shop. Its a big change coming from heavy construction to trying to stay awake while assembling racks and boxes! I look forward to getting into the field but they are saying that we may be held up between 2 weeks and 6 months. Schooling will start in late august. Looks like gas prices aren't going down so the sooner I can get a shot at some overtime the better. As far as tools go....all the 3 ad 4 year guys are using my stuff because they've lost theirs or don't have them or mine are just better! Seeing a good amount of low end tools and guys are telling me the same as everyone on here...they work just the same! I will keep you guys informed as we go. Lunch is over now!


Make them cheap bastards buy their own tools. Time cut them off of mommas tit. Tell them those tools are there so you can get your job done. They need to get their own.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I remember my apprenticeship days and I don't miss them! That being said, you need to really buckle down and learn everything you can. GOod luck!


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

should charge them to use your tools.. a lunch here.. a dollar there. It seems like when I lend out my tools they are usually beat up when I get them back.


----------



## Easy Al (Feb 28, 2011)

knowledge is power! that is the first key. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I made the mistake of helping out an apprentice with tools. I gave him some of my old ones, my old tote bag, some drill bits etc

They were some of my 'secondary' tools and he didn't have enough money to get his own...yet.

After 8 months he quit the trade. I wont ask for them but at least give me the tools back! :laughing:


----------

